# aussie 1984 nissan bluebird



## mark1957 (Jun 13, 2007)

hi
does anyone know if later model pintara front rotors will fit on the 84 bluebird front end..i was told they do and as they are ventilated discs unlike the earlier bluebird ones im hoping to change them.thanx


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hello Mark,

I don't know the answer to your question, mostly because you didn't list the model designation of the cars. If I am right, a Pintara is a Stanza here '90 -'92 and is a U12 model. I'm not sure what model Nissan an '84 Bluebird might be here. My guess would be that it would either be the 810 Maxima or the T11 Stanza?

Mike


----------

